# Best Auger Bits?



## cbledsoe89 (Nov 16, 2015)

The Bosch daredevil are really good auger bits.. has double cutting edges and has nail cutting head.. definitely best set I have owned


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm rolling with Daredevil auger bits as well but I'm still addicted to Daredevil spade bits with an extension. If the spade bit hits a nail, toss it and grab a new one.


----------



## cbledsoe89 (Nov 16, 2015)

I have the spades as well they are amazing


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HD had the Daredevil spades on sale and I cleaned out their stock at two stores. I had enough to keep me rolling for about six months.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Bosch Daredevil


----------



## Expediter (Mar 12, 2014)

Auger, the greenlee with replaceable carbide tip.

But I never use it except for old work with lots of nails. Bosch daredevil for everything else.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Greenlee Naileaters and the ones with the replaceable tip.


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

I like greenlee or milwaukee. Whatever you do, dont try to catch it when its new and rolling off something. I cut up my hand pretty good catching one as it was falling off my ladder.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Impact gun auger bits make prior bits obsolete. 

But you can't get good results if nails are a factor.

And California top plates are festooned with nails. 

They can't be avoided on perimeter top plates.

Non-Californians would not believe how much stud lumber we use to frame an opening. { Doubled and tripled -- with 2x6 as the minimum in an exterior wall in a commercial structure. }

It's all nailed something silly.

So, for us, the best augers are those that can be rehabilitated after the inevitable nail strikes.

Hence, Greenlee. 

I never punched enough wood... but I _thought_ about buying a sharpening lathe.


----------



## Mike500s (Feb 20, 2014)

Dare devil


----------



## surenoproblem (Dec 24, 2012)

I have an Irwin speedbore nail biter that has severed a few heads over the last few years in my dewalt 18v drill and Milwaukee corded right angle. It's the toughest bit I've come across.

But really I rarely use it anymore.

Bosch daredevil paddles in my 12v fuel impact with the 4a batter are my go to.


----------



## cbledsoe89 (Nov 16, 2015)

surenoproblem said:


> I have an Irwin speedbore nail biter that has severed a few heads over the last few years in my dewalt 18v drill and Milwaukee corded right angle. It's the toughest bit I've come across.
> 
> But really I rarely use it anymore.
> 
> Bosch daredevil paddles in my 12v fuel impact with the 4a batter are my go to.


I also use the Bosch paddles in my m18 impact


----------



## redblkblu (Mar 3, 2012)

telsa said:


> Impact gun auger bits make prior bits obsolete.
> 
> But you can't get good results if nails are a factor.
> 
> ...


You do mostly wood framed commercial? The rest of the world is using steel :blink:

I don't do much wood but I do have a whack of the daredevil spades for such an emergency. They're pretty good


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

i love the milwaukee ones, they work great !!


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

I like my Irwin Speedbor bits.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

redblkblu said:


> You do mostly wood framed commercial? The rest of the world is using steel :blink:
> 
> I don't do much wood but I do have a whack of the daredevil spades for such an emergency. They're pretty good


There's a lot of both.

Tilt-ups, CBU dominate big-box retail.

Slab-on-grade with wood framing dominates low-rise offices and strip malls.

Out my way, we have a wooden truss manufacturer just down the road. (I-80) Slapping those puppies on top of wood framing makes for a cheap and fast build.

When the clear span required is too great for such truss work, tilt-ups and CBU curtain walls are used.

Such basic boxes are trimmed out with light steel framing -- just for looks.

Glue-lams upon massive lally columns are also very common.

The one thing (almost) never seen out here is a basement.


----------



## surenoproblem (Dec 24, 2012)

Fresh set to start the new year!!!


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I use some old ship augers, not sure who made them, but when I sharpen them, they cut like butter.

Tim.


----------



## jordandunlop (Feb 28, 2009)

surenoproblem said:


> Fresh set to start the new year!!!


 nice!!!


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

surenoproblem said:


> Fresh set to start the new year!!!


The kit is on sale here, at Home Depot, for $16! :thumbup:


----------

